# Best addition to S.P.



## SRLFD448 (May 31, 2011)

So my first batch of S.P. came out great. However some people were saying it was a little bitter for their taste. I am always reading posts on here about sweetening or making different flavors.

Introduce Mio. I saw a commercial for this stuff and had originally picked it up to give water bottles some flavor. As Memorial Day weekend carried on and I drank more S.P. yesterday I happened to see the bottle on the counter.

Skip ahead 3 hours and there I was in a Strawberry Watermelon S.P. haze next to the fire regretting the fact I had to get up an go to work this morning.

This stuff is great and packs a lot of quick flavor. It is being marketed as a flavor infuser and comes in strawberry watermelon, berry pomegranate and others I have not tried. The bottle says to use 2 squirts, I used 1 in mine and it was perfect.


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2011)

I have been seeing that advertised and was thinking about trying it. It does sound like it would work to add some different flavors for us to try. A friend has been wanting me to make him some watermellon wine, and the only time I tried that it wasn't good. Strawberry Watermellon SP might satisfy him. lol


----------



## SRLFD448 (May 31, 2011)

Griff-

I would highly reccommend it....people went from tasting my pee (haha) saying that it was really good but they could only drink a glass of it to literally consuming bottles and bottles of it. I am going to start 6 more gallons right away!


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2011)

Well, I just checked out the MIO website. FYI, It is sweetened with sucralose if that makes any difference to you. (Some say not to use artificial sweeteners if you age it, which probably don't make much difference to most of us, since Pee don't usually last long anyway).

It also says i bottle will only sweeten 24 oz. at the rate of 1/2 tsp in 8 oz.. It retails for $3.99 plus tax, so at that price, my friends will have to buy their own MIO to add to the pee I share with them. lol


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2011)

Instead od BYOB, it will be BYO MIO, lol


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 31, 2011)

WARNING - MIO gave me a splitting headache.


----------



## SRLFD448 (May 31, 2011)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> WARNING - MIO gave me a splitting headache.



-I also have one today too..I doubt it was the MIO alone thought


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 31, 2011)

it happened to me; the same day a lady at my wife's work had it happen to her.
Then i decided looked it up on the internets.
Lots of reports.


----------

